# Saarschleifen Bike Marathon 2010



## Sunray (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo
Ist der Termin 2010 schon bekannt ?
Danke für die Auskunft.


----------



## gemorje (8. Dezember 2009)

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swift daddy (11. Dezember 2009)

auf der HP steht jedenfalls noch nix ... wird aber wohl wie immer ende Mai/anfang Juni sein, oder?


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (12. Dezember 2009)

swift daddy schrieb:


> ... wird aber wohl wie immer ende Mai/anfang Juni sein, oder?



genau 

gruss _t.o.o.l_


----------



## Sunray (12. Dezember 2009)

30 Mai !
http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de/index.php/ausschreibung.html


----------



## swift daddy (13. Dezember 2009)

*yeah*  perfekt, bin am Start ... falls sie wieder am Start sind hoffe ich nur, dass unsere holländischen/belgischen Radsportkollegen nä. Jahr die Trails ein bisschen weniger verstopfen oder zumindest mehr Platz machen. Müssen ja net alles fahren, aber zumindest net auf der Idelalinie rumlatschen


----------



## popeye_mzg (13. Dezember 2009)

swift daddy schrieb:


> .... hoffe ich nur, dass unsere holländischen/belgischen Radsportkollegen nä. Jahr die Trails ein bisschen weniger verstopfen oder zumindest mehr Platz machen. Müssen ja net alles fahren, aber zumindest net auf der Idelalinie rumlatschen



"Der Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon 2010 ist Wertungslauf zum MTB-Cup-Saar-Pfalz und zum *holländischen RWP Marathon-Cup*. " 

Die *Hoffnung* stirbt zuletzt ....


----------



## swift daddy (17. Dezember 2009)

da hilft dann also nur sich vor den Wohnmobilen zu platzieren un rechtzeitig zur Startlinie aufzubrechen


----------



## Saarschleife (12. April 2010)

Hallo Biker,
am 17. April findet unsere Streckenbesichtigung für den Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon 2010 statt. In gemütlicher Runde können alle Interessierten Bikerinnen und Biker mit ortskundigen Guides vom Team Saarschleife die Strecke abfahren und dabei die wichtigsten Trails und Uphills kennenlernen.

Es werden die Kurzstrecke (39km / 850hm) und die Mitteldistanz (55km / 1350hm) jeweils in 2 Gruppen (langsam + mittel) abgefahren. Die Veranstaltung ist  KEIN RENNEN sondern eine geführte Tour! Dennoch gilt absolute Helmpflicht sowie Teilnahme auf eigene Gefahr.

Datum: Sa. 17.04.2010
Ort: Cloef-Atrium Orscholz
Zeit: 13.00 Uhr


----------



## atlas (16. April 2010)

Saarschleife schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> am 17. April findet unsere Streckenbesichtigung für den Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon 2010 statt. In gemütlicher Runde können alle Interessierten Bikerinnen und Biker mit ortskundigen Guides vom Team Saarschleife die Strecke abfahren und dabei die wichtigsten Trails und Uphills kennenlernen.
> 
> Es werden die Kurzstrecke (39km / 850hm) und die Mitteldistanz (55km / 1350hm) jeweils in 2 Gruppen (langsam + mittel) abgefahren. Die Veranstaltung ist  KEIN RENNEN sondern eine geführte Tour! Dennoch gilt absolute Helmpflicht sowie Teilnahme auf eigene Gefahr.
> ...



Hallo
Da ich morgen leider nicht kann,sind wir die Strecke heut schon mal abgefahren.Die meisten Trails sind frei,aber manche Bergaufstücke liegen noch arg mit Gehölz zu.
Leider mußte ich zum Schluß feststellen,das meine Sattelstasche den Geist aufgegeben hatte und sich mein Minitool sowie der Schlauch durch den defekten Reißverschluß befreien konnten.
Solltet ihr die zwei Ausreißer morgen sichten,bitte sofort verhaften und mir Bescheid geben.

Danke im Voraus

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Dämon__ (18. April 2010)

Die Ausfahrt gestern war richtig klasse  besonders die neuen Trails waren schön und werde gleich bei mir ins Pflichtprogramm mit aufgenommen.
@atlas deinen Schlauch haben wir gefunden aber nach dem Tool zu suchen dafür waren wir zu schnell. 
Hier noch die Billa.
Wenn jemand die GPX Daten braucht, PN an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (18. April 2010)

@Dämon:

Schade,das Tool wäre mir natürlich lieber gewesen.Gebt meinem Schlauch ein neues Zuhause und etwas zu tun.

Ich hab mal ne Mail an Topeak geschrieben,da ich mit diesen Taschen (Aero Wedge micro Strap) nur Probleme habe.Mal sehen ob die das interessiert.

Gelle es liegt noch etwas viel "Brennholz"auf manchen Trails.Zum Glück ist der Sparkassen-trail schon frei(bis auf den dicken Baum am Anfang).


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Dämon__ (18. April 2010)

Vielleicht komme ich die Woche nochmal an der Stelle vorbei dann schau ich mal genauer, will den neuen Trail nämlich nochmal fahren, den fand ich besonders Geil. Vom Holz her ging es aber noch es gibt schlimmere Gegenden.


----------



## atlas (18. April 2010)

Wo war denn die Fundstelle?

Ich wollt morgen auch noch mal den Sparkassentrail u. f. absurfen,eventuell kann ich ja selber suchen.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Dämon__ (18. April 2010)

Das war glaube ich irgendwo an der Wendelinuseiche oberhalb von Saarhölzbach, wir sind von ganz oben in einen Wurzeltrail gefahren der ziemlich steil runter ging am unteren Ende sind wir dann links abgebogen.
Ob du das so findest? 

aber alles ohne Gewehr


----------



## atlas (18. April 2010)

Ahh

Ich vermute noch vorm Vogelfelsen?
Da mußte ich kurz vom Rad,da mir die Kette zwischen Kasette und Nabe gerutscht war.
Na mal sehen,vieleicht habsch ja Glück.

Danke 

Atlas


----------



## fissenid (19. April 2010)

Hallo atlas,

die Stelle die Dämon beschreibt ist nach dem Vogelfelsen. Am Vogelfelsen vorbei, dann rechts hoch bis auf die ebene und danach geht steil bergab über nen ziemlich wurzeligen Trail!!!

Ich halte bei meiner nächsten Runde die Augen auch mal auf!!!

@Dämon: GPX wäre cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (19. April 2010)

@All nach den vielen Wünschen für die GPX Daten und mir schon meine Finger bluten.

da!


----------



## ToNi_O (21. April 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> @All nach den vielen Wünschen für die GPX Daten und mir schon meine Finger bluten.
> 
> da!



Danke!


----------



## atlas (23. April 2010)

Hallo

Da ich heut mal wieder auf der Strecke der Saarschleife-Marathons unterwegs war,muß ich mal meinem Ärger Luft machen.
Am letzten Anstieg(Schleuse hoch zur Cloef) seh ich am Anfang rechts einen einen großen Haufen Müll liegen (PET-Flaschen usw.).Nun gut ,hab ich gedacht,werden irgend welche Assis hingekippt haben.
Einige Meter weiter liegen jedoch mehrere Verpackungen von Powerbar-Riegeln also sehr warscheinlich von Bikern.
Und da am Wochenende die Strecken-besichtigung war,liegt die Vermutung nahe das der Unrat daher stammt.

Falls diejenigen mitlesen,welche da Zeugs dahingeworfen haben,denen sag ich :"ihr Dreckschweine"!

Wir sind Biker und Fahren am liebsten im Wald und nich auf der Mülldeponie,also nehmt euern Dreck gefälligst mit und endsorgt ihn dahin wo er hingehört!


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## fissenid (26. April 2010)

HallO!

ich gebe Atlas vollkommen recht! Das Stück von der Staustufe bis zum Tragestück sieht aus wie Sa......


Hat jemand eine GPX Datei der Kurzstrecke????

Danke

Gruß
Dominik


----------

